# pfd vest



## Domred1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Need to buy some new PFD and looking for advice. Looking for comfort and safety and am trying to decide between the manual inflatable version or the one that inflates automatically when you fall in the water. Both Bass Pro and west marine have them but Bass Pro seems to have better prices. Any thoughts?


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

leave an auto inflate outside (by accident or whatever) and it rains and bamo...it auto inflates.....


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the fanny pack type manual inflatable. Very comfortable. Not sure how safe yet though, have not inflated.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Manual makes more sense as wet as fishing will get you.

Robin


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Very true, when I get back to the truck I look like I had been swimming.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Either of those vests DO NOT COUNT as an onboard PFD UNLESS they are being worn!!! Stuffed in a bag does NOT count.

I've used an automatic inflate vest for about 10 years on my 26' Cuddy and my new 21' Flats Boat. It "auto inflated " once when it got wet after the boat came off the trailer and it fell off the cabin bench into a puddle in the cabin after Ivan.

The "trigger" is inside and protected unless you really get soaked.

I wear it faithfully when I'm by myself on the boat.

I'd go for the automatic just for the piece of mind.

AGAIN, the Coast Guard will fine you if you simply have them on board but are not wearing them unless you also have other acceptable PFDs aboard as well. They are not a "normal" PFD. They MUST be worn to count.


It's VERY comfortable.

Jim


----------



## Domred1 (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts, think I will go with the manual as I plan on wearing mine and with gulf fishing seems I am getting wet doing beach entires and exists. thanks guys


----------



## Tugboat (Mar 24, 2011)

I Have an extra sport very comfortable have had it about 7 years still in great shape it was 80$ at academy well worth the money


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I think you can "disarm" the auto models and use them manually, but be able to rearm them, though not quickly.

Jim


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

jim t said:


> I think you can "disarm" the auto models and use them manually, but be able to rearm them, though not quickly.
> 
> Jim


Yes, you can.

Robin


----------

